# Don't Read This Journal



## Zac_Champigny (Apr 6, 2006)

It is currently 3:36am Thursday 4/6/06. Just yesterday I bought my protien powder and multi vitamins. I lifted for 3/4 strait months before Christmas and my college break just got me to lazy. As of today, I will Start lifting again, and do so throughout the summer. I've been telling myself I would do this for the last probobly month, but now I've made a journal and that means that if one single person reads this I'm gonna feel like I owe it to them to go to the gym. So join me as I lift weights, eat food that nobody likes, wake up really early sometimes, and overcome my World of Warcraft addiction (I'm a closet nerd, most of my friends don't know).

As of now I am a newly 20 year old white male who is 
5'7
140 pounds
I'm gonna guestimate 12-16% body fat. I'm extremely scrawny but also dont have much muscle for the time being.

Please bear with my diet, as I am a college student with absolutely no money. I am basically at the whim of my schools food selection. 

There will be spelling/grammar errors. I don't really want to hear about them as this is a journal about heavy objects and crappy food, not spelling and grammar.

More to come tommorow. I got classes till 5 so I'll be eating after then getting to the gym around 7:30/8ish. 

Gotta get that fire under my ass =P


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Apr 6, 2006)

Going to bed now. I've set up a protien shake and bowl of oats with my multi for when I wake up. I hope that tommorow starts something great for me


----------

